# 1080p monitor [Budget:10k]



## Rajat Giri (Nov 26, 2015)

1. Budget?
>10k. Can extend 2-3k
2. Display type and size?
>22 inch IPS panel
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
>Watching Movies, Browsing and casual gaming.
4. Ports Required?
>HDMI and VGA will suffice.
5. Preferred choice of brand?
>Nothing specific.
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
>I'm inclined towards hp 22xw
Suggest other alternatives too.
7. Any other info that you want to share.
>--


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 26, 2015)

Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS -8,100.

Link:Dell    S2216H 54.61 cm (21.5) Monitor( New Model Of Dell S2240L) - Buy Dell    S2216H 54.61 cm (21.5) Monitor( New Model Of Dell S2240L) Online at  Low   Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## ShaQ.Blogs (Nov 26, 2015)

If the above mentioned monitor has the same panel as this one below, then go for it. 
If not, I would suggest you go with this one instead. Might have to stretch your budget a bit.

Dell S2415H

This is a terrific monitor for sure. It comes highly recommended.
Is the price difference justified, i'm not sure.


----------



## Rajat Giri (Nov 28, 2015)

Dell S2216H as well as S2415H have reflecting panels. As there is a big window in front of my PC through which bright sunlight enters the room so getting a reflecting panel won't be good.

  [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] 
I think you've got the hp 22xw. How's the monitor for casual gaming and movie watching ?
How's the IPS panel on this monitor ?
Is it anti glare monitor or do you notice some reflections


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 28, 2015)

The HP Monitor is far far superior.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 28, 2015)

Rajat Giri said:


> [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]
> I think you've got the hp 22xw. How's the monitor for casual gaming and movie watching ?
> How's the IPS panel on this monitor ?
> Is it anti glare monitor or do you notice some reflections



I love my HP 22XW. I find it extremely good. Little to no reflection at all. Of course there is a bright spot if you view directly in line with the source of light. But I like the display very much. FHd videos are a delight to watch.
And the white bezel is more likable than I thought would be. So much so that I was almost about to buy Xiaomi's Mi4i since it featured similar display (with thin whilte bezel and curved corners).

I also like the fact that the actual display seems to be on the surface of the bezel, not inside it.

*i.imgur.com/iiMrmJU.jpg

High definition image: *i.imgur.com/ZiHtjd3.jpg (I am blew away by the fact that my Moto X can capture individual pixels!).


----------



## Rajat Giri (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] you made my decision a lot easy.
I will get this beauty from hp store next week.
Thanks guys for helping me out.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 28, 2015)

I am glad to. Btw, this is the album for my sweet monitor. I like the stand too.
HP Pavillion 22XW Monitor - Album on Imgur

Btw, the only qualm I have about my monitor is that sometimes it feels small. I guess I have appetite for moar!


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 30, 2015)

There is a 1440p 27" [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]. I wish I had a GPU like 980 to buy it.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 30, 2015)

I have 2x HP 22XW IPS in my office and can vouch for them. Easily the best monitor you can get under 10K.

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> There is a 1440p 27" [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]. I wish I had a GPU like 980 to buy it.



I am using a 1440p 27" with a R9 270X and it works fine. 1440p is just a amazing experience, imagine running 3 applications on the same screen at a same time. This thing have gave me a tremendous productivity boost as I am a web developer. I am able to work do more work in less time with more peace. 

Don't forget to use Windows 10 if you plan on getting a 1440p monitor.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 30, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I have 2x HP 22XW IPS in my office and can vouch for them. Easily the best monitor you can get under 10K.



Can you post a pic of your 1440p 22XW? I want to see how cool it looks. Set some cool wallpaper that pops the color reproduction of the monitor.

And, you guys making me want to buy a 1440 HP 22XW.


----------



## Rajat Giri (Nov 30, 2015)

There is no 1440p HP 22XW. He is talking about his Korean 1440p monitor.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 30, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Can you post a pic of your 1440p 22XW? I want to see how cool it looks. Set some cool wallpaper that pops the color reproduction of the monitor.
> 
> And, you guys making me want to buy a 1440 HP 22XW.



No, You are getting it wrong. I have a Korean 27 1440p. I was talking about my office's HP 22XW which are Full HD monitors. Rishi was talking about HP 27 1440p model.

- - - Updated - - -



Rajat Giri said:


> There is no 1440p HP 22XW. He is talking about his Korean 1440p monitor.



Indeed


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 1, 2015)

Really ? There is a 27" HP monitor with the same panel that has 1440p rez. I will check again in my bookmarks on PC to be sure.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Really ? There is a 27" HP monitor with the same panel that has 1440p rez. I will check again in my bookmarks on PC to be sure.



It's there but not sure if available in India. Model is HP ZR2740w 27"


----------

